# Alum Creek



## fishjockey (Feb 14, 2016)

Does the galena ramp have any ice in it, (pics) was thinking about going out this weekend since its going the weather is going to be nice. going stir crazy.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Can’t answer your question but stopped by Delaware today and it was open. I would say yes especially with this south wind today.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Galena ramp was open today.
Sorry this was so late , I just got home.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Panfisher1 said:


> Galena ramp was open today.
> Sorry this was so late , I just got home.


How'd you do?


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Shut out.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

I was there Sunday with my dad and we managed to catch some perch. Never knew they were in there like that. A few of them were jam packed full of eggs.


----------



## Dublin Hillbilly (Mar 28, 2019)

britton1989 said:


> I was there Sunday with my dad and we managed to catch some perch. Never knew they were in there like that. A few of them were jam packed full of eggs.


We got into them pretty hard last fall on the east side of the south pool near the Galena ramp. We were totally shocked as well. Not sure if it had anything to do with it, but it was a day with an almost direct westerly wind pushing against the bank. Most of them at that time were 6-8 inches though. Definitely a nice surprise and cool to see a different species every now and then. My 11 year old had a blast with them!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

The perch population there is definitely on a serious upswing. I'm guessing it has a lot to do with all the new(ish) emergent weed beds showing up in the lake. Some really good cover for them. We dont really target them but seem to accidentally catch them regularly. Unfortunately they're usually all pretty small


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Do the ramps at alum have the floating dock tie ups in?Iam considering a shakedown,will likely be solo.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

There is one dock at the New Galena ramp, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I think that's what they do everywhere, leave 1 in. Not sure about up at Howard road though.


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

